# Water supply connection



## jasontf (Jun 2, 2011)

I need to change my main house shutoff from a gate valve to a ball valve.  I have 3/4" soft copper coming in and 1" galvanized pipe inside.  What is the best way to make this connection?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 3, 2011)

A picture of what you have would be good...

I'd like to see how the copper and galvanized meet before I say anything.
A moderator can help you post the picture as new users below a certain post count do not have that option.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 4, 2011)

New members may post pictures but until they have 5 posts they must first be approved by a moderator. Its easy to do, when you hit the POST REPLY button, scroll down to ADDITIONAL OPTIONS, under MANAGE ATTACHMENTS you can upload a picture from your computer. You don't need to mess with outside picture hosting sites and links.

...oh, and welcome to House Repair Talk Jason.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks oldog/newtrick...

I wasn't exactly sure how that worked here it's been a while since I was there...

I knew there was something special in the procedures...


----------



## joecaption (Jun 4, 2011)

Not what your asking, but it would be best to get rid of any of that old galv. piping before it starts to leak. It's not a matter of if it's going to leak, but when.
Copper should never be connected directly to steel piping, dissimiler metals will corrode much faster. A dilectric nipple will be needed to seperate them.
A simple fix for what your decribing would be to open the old gate valve and leave it in place. Cut the copper tubing in two places about 12" apart and use what's called repair couplings to soder it back together. Repair coupling have no rim in the center part of them so they can just side over the pipe and be slid back over the pipe once the pipes been cut to length. I'd use a brass ball valve for this one.


----------



## kaleena (Jul 28, 2011)

A wells function is to intercept water that moves through an aquifer and bring it to the earths surface for use. This connection to the groundwater supply needs to be respected to protect both the quality and the quantity of the water supply. Both pollution and misuse of an aquifer can do serious damage to a perfectly good water source.


----------

